# Heart & Hands



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Made for a special friend of mine here. So far this is the best slingshot I have made and named it "Heart & Hands" it is my wife's book about midwifery. All about care and helping pregnant mother until she deliver her baby and postpartum time. So same about this slingshot care and helping in birth until it goes to the owner. 

*Wood used: *

Ceylon Satinwood (Chloroxylon) one of exotic and very dense wood here. Teak palm-swell

*Finishing:*

Sanded up to #2000 grit and 90% of the job done with hand tools.

Linseed oil & homemade beeswax paste.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

mmm looks like light caramel, yummy.


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Mate, this is a very classy cattie! Gorgeous workmanship....smoooooth.


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Eye candy! Well done!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Now you're talking!


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet catty. You gotta love oil N wax finish


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Beautiful work, I love the wood you use for palmswell!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow!!

That's really great looking! :wub:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Irfan. That came out really nice. Your tender loving care shows. Very classy, sir!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Sweet , lucky friend!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Awesome Irfan!! That is right up there man! Great small design, looks very comfortable and extremely well finished sir. The recipient of this wonderful sling will no doubt treasure it forever. Great job dude! And I'm reading your post as if she wrote the book? If so that's awesome! I want a signed copy! Lol


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great looking slinger buddy I am sure your friend is going to enjoy that one. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work for a great catapult. I love the concept you expressed; the shape is excellent to fit one's hand and it's to be appreciated the fact that it was almost entirely made by hand.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshot man, i love it :wub:


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Beautiful. This the level of skill that I hope to reach.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That's awesome and very cool.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My friend E~Shot ...

This is an ABSOLUTELY STUNNING work!!!! Flawless design and wonderful finish!!!

I don't think a slingshot could be better and simpler than this!!!!

Congratulations, sir!!! YOU got talent ...this one deserves, without doubt, to be named for SOTM contest.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Beautiful man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful job my friend!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow thats one fine slingshot there! Beautiful workmanship and finished like a dream  
Fantastic work there mate.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Master exquisite piece, got his purpose and his friend will be very happy.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Great job, beautiful SS!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

awesome work


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful. Looks like a pregnant slingshot about to give birth. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Magnifique!


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

What great work e~shot! That turned out lovely


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations on a well don SS!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! Soooo Smoooooth. A lucky friend indeed. Great job, Sir.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful work!! SO smooth and clean. Classy


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Beautiful E-Shot. A lot of care and attention went into that and it paid off bigtime


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Beautiful sling !! and nice wood grain and combination !! awesome shooter ... congrats irfhan :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks gorgeous, like caramel was my first impression too, yummy


----------



## traveler (May 1, 2013)

I love this site! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

oh la la, crème de la creme


----------

